# Dr. Siegert Cd Bolivar, base embossed bottle



## riverdiver (Sep 19, 2010)

My digging partner received this bootle in a box of misc bottles at an auction and wants to sell it, any takers. 
  It is base embossed instead of shoulder embossed and whittled with lots of seed bubbles. It is a dug bottle as evidenced by the surface scratches and interior staining.


----------



## riverdiver (Sep 19, 2010)

Base Embossing...


----------



## woody (Sep 19, 2010)

I believe the one I have is shoulder embossed.


----------



## riverdiver (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi Woody,

 I too have a couple that are shoulder embossed but this is the first one I have seen that is base embossed and it is alot cruder than the shoulder embossed ones are.


----------



## Dansalata (Sep 19, 2010)

mine is shoulder and base  hmmmm.


----------



## Dansalata (Sep 19, 2010)

base


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2010)

Evening Gents,

 So, never having found one of those guys, I hadda go looking. It's not often you see a Ciudad Bolivar bottle. Gotta be between 1846-1875. I cannot tell the size from the photos. Is it the bitters size, or a rum?

 There seems to be several base embossed variants:

 "[Base:] DR. SIEGERT/Co BOLIVAR Wilson 1981:26

 DR JGB SIEGERT & HIJOS [Base:] DR JGB SIEGERT & HIJOS Fike 1987:181; Wilson 1981:27

 DR JGB SIEGERT & SONS [Base:] ANGOSTURA BITTERS Fike 1987:42; Herskovitz 1978:13" From.

 Not only that, but I was completely oblivious to the great Bitters shortage of 2009. See Wiki-Angostura.

 "When the family moved to Trinidad, they had some experience in making rum and had produced its signature blend - Siegert's Bouguet Rum infused with bitters."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dr. Siegert

 "	
 THE HISTORY OF ANGOSTURAÂ® AROMATIC BITTERS

 The legend begins with Johann Gottlieb Benjamin Siegert.

 Originally from Germany, Johann Siegert, a doctor of medicine, left his homeland in 1820, the call of adventure ringing in his ears. He was bound for Venezuela, to join with Simon Bolivar in his fight against the Spanish throne. Bolivar then appointed him Surgeon-General of the Military Hospital in the town of Angostura.

 Dr. Siegert was above all a scientist. A scientist with a keen enquiring mind. He had seen soldiers battered by the enemy from without and within, by severe fevers and internal stomach disorders.

 From the beginning Dr. Siegert was determined to wrest a cure from nature itself and after four years of trial and error, researching and analysing the qualities of tropical herbs and plants, he finally arrived ata unique blend of herbs which he called â€œAmargo Aromaticoâ€ or aromatic bitters. The year was 1824. Dr. Siegert hoped to use the bitters to bring relief to his patients, his small circle of family and friends, but these events were to prove otherwise. From these humble beginnings an international industry was soon to rise.

 It was a period of great maritime activity in the Caribbean. The town of Angostura on the banks of the Orinoco River was an important trading post. Ships came into this port from all over the world, their sailors often complaining of sea-sickness. From the residents, they soon learned of the restorative qualities of Dr. Siegertâ€™s remedies and of AngosturaÂ® aromatic bitters began its continuing trip around the world. Dr. Siegert was encouraged to think of producing his bitters on a commercial scale.

 In 1830, Dr. Siegert exported his unique aromatic bitters to England and Trinidad. By 1850, he had resigned his commission in the Venezuelan army, to concentrate on the manufacture of his bitters, since by then demand had leapt ahead of supply. By the time Dr. Siegert died in 1870, his reputation and that of his AngosturaÂ® aromatic bitters were internationally established.

 Dr. J.G.B. Sieger t& Hijo, a partnership with his son, Carlos, was established in 1867 by Dr. Siegert. Two years after the death of Dr. Siegert, the name was changed to Dr. J.G.B. Siegert & Hijos, to include younger brother, Alfredo Siegert.

 Don Carlos, as Carlos became known, recognised that he was in possession of the secret to a unique product. Bon vivant, impeccable in his dress and manners, he was among the first advertisers.

 He exhibited in London in 1862 and sampled his product. It was applauded with gin, the monotony of which was forever altered. It became the magic ingredient, to be used in exotic concoctions. He exhibited in Paris in 1867 and in Vienna in 1873. He visited Philadelphia in the united States in 1876 and Australia in 1879. The hallmark of AngosturaÂ® aromatic bitters was firmly established." From History of Angostura.






 "Today as in all the history of the company five people know the recipe of the bitters. The various herbs and spices are washed, graded and bagged with a code number in England and travel without any checks from Customs and Immigration on leaving AND arriving here in Trinidad. Something we think is quite unique and all due to a deal made many years ago to ensure the ingredients are never disclosed. When a batch is to be made, one of the five unknowns, disappears into an attic room, weighs and measures the "botanicals" and they are shot as a whole down a tube into a waiting vat. The mix is crushed and the "marriage of flavours begins in the percolators where alcohol is used to bring out the flavours, sugar and others flavours added and the final result at 44.7% Alc. Vol. is ready for bottling. Angostura Bitters is exported to one hundred and forty countries world wide." From the well done BeezNeez blog.









 Nice moustaches on a coupla the hijos.









 From the Angostura Museum.


----------



## Dansalata (Sep 20, 2010)

awesome research!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey Danny,


----------



## riverdiver (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey Surfaceone,

 Your research trumped mine by a long shot, I got some of it but the date on the bottle was my diggin partners primary concern, he is a newbie to the hobby but learning fast. Once again the knowlege on here is incredible.

 Thanks for your time and expertise,


----------



## woody (Sep 23, 2010)

I checked my bottle and it is both shoulder and base embossed.


----------

